# Common Display



## hj (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi all,

 I have not done any digging to speak of lately, but I was able to find this curio cabinet at a store that was going out of business for $70. I filled it up with my collection of patent meds and put it in the corner that I am looking toward while I sit in my recliner.

 The more I look at it, the stronger the fever gets........[]

 Thanks for looking,

 hj


----------



## farmgal (Dec 8, 2008)

What a great curio and display. Very cool. I would of died to get a curio!!!  I have a very small one with my mom's vases displayed in it. Way to go. Thanks for sharing. Not only have I not been digging. I haven't been cleaning up things or ever touching the things I have. Strange how life gets in the way so often. farmgal


----------



## ktbi (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice display HJ....very clean/impressive....I noticed a lot of yours are corked.  Are those original corks or add-ons?  Thnks for sharing....Ron


----------



## DeaconDave (Dec 8, 2008)

Farmgal dont worry what you have is an ancient disorder called" Bottlepause" You will git over it when the days start warming up. Bottlepause is an old english word that I just made up. We all want you to keep on with your bolllemania. Iam sure that all of us really enjoy your post, I know that I always look forward to your fresh,happy and true intrest in bottle collecting.
 Dave
 LaMesa ca.


----------



## farmgal (Dec 8, 2008)

Way to funny Dave!!! LOL And I thought I was the only one who made up words. My newest is flustrated...Meaning overly frustrated and flustered...hehe. Thanks for the laugh! Did I mention was have about 3 inches of snow on the ground. Nice is you enjoy it. farmgal


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 8, 2008)

A common display uh . One I would gladly show off if it were mine. Very nice HJ thanks for sharing with us and wouldn't mine seeing some of those close up.
   bill


----------



## hj (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all for the comments, after two years of moving them here and there they have a home.

 farmgal, truer words have never been spoken than when you said "life gets in the way". I'd love to get back to it.

 ktbi, when I dug my first decent patent med dump I was frustrated as we all are with bits of haze in an otherwise perfect bottle. It would go away when wet, reappear when dry. So I went to a local craft store and bought a large assortment of corks and displayed them full of water so the haze did not show. Then it became habit, and I fill and cork pristine bottles now. It weights them better so they don't tip as easily too.

 dollarbill, I am glad that you like the display. 80% of the bottles in this cabinet would be considered dollar bottles at most shows, but I am an embossing junkie. I love them all. I'll get some shots of a few singles up soon.

 hj


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 14, 2008)

We're still waiting for the single shots.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 14, 2008)

really nice....and single shots would be nice too!


----------

